# Can anyone tell me what it is.



## Armaghkev (7 mo ago)

Found it in a wall at my house, was mounted in a “GEM” box with two wire in it, no idea what it was feeding or whatever.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Where is the house?
When was it built?


----------



## Armaghkev (7 mo ago)

The house is in Gettysburg PA and dates to the mid 1830’s


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Post your picture here on Reddit. It is devoted to figuring out what things are.
r/whatisthisthing


----------



## Armaghkev (7 mo ago)

Actually thinking it’s nothing more than a mounting post for a wall fixture now, thought?


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Did the house have gas lighting?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

It’s an old, ornamental crows foot for a glass light lens. 
The bottom section was held I place by one screw and the other tab slipped into a spot in the box.

I found several in an old 1909 hospital we remodeled a few years ago.
The ceiling boxes had 1/2 or 3/8 knock outs in them and were deep octagon shaped. The pipe was threaded black iron and hand bent on a jig or with a knee before the concrete was poured.


----------

